# ABB Energiezähler über M Bus mit WAGO auslesen



## cschum (19 September 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich möchte über M Bus Messerwerter aus einem Energie Zähler der Firma ABB auslesen.
Es handelt sich um das Model Delta Plus.

Ich habe folgenden SPS Aufbau:

CPU                       750-882
RS232                   750-650

Pegelwandler PW20


Ich habe schon eine funktionieren Verbindung und kann mit dem fertigen Baustein die Energie (MWh) auslesen.


Laut der Doku von ABB soll es aber auch möglich sein den aktuellen Strom über den M Bus auszulesen.

http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sc...4f003cab02/$file/dz_mbus_deltameter_ph_de.pdf
Ab der Seite 19 wird das M Bus Protokoll beschrieben.

Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht wie ich das in meine Steuerung bringen soll.

Kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen?


Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## cschum (22 September 2012)

Hat keiner Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Controllfreak (22 September 2012)

Du kannst die MBSheet-Software nutzen um zu testen, welche Daten der Zähler verfügbar macht.
http://www.relay.de/frame_3fach.htm


----------



## cschum (24 September 2012)

Hallo,
danke für deine Antwort.
Werde es gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## carki (2 Oktober 2013)

Versuch es doch mal mit dem allgemeinem Funktionsbaustein aus der MBus.lib also masterbaustein und dann den "general" FB oder wie der heißt. ich glaube der liest mehr aus....Ansonsten, glaube ich, wirst du nicht darum kommen das MBus Protokoll selbst zu programmieren. Habe es mal gemacht und konnte auch recht gut alles auswerten außer zwei tarif zähler dann... das war zu komplex. Ist aber ein haufen Arbeit und man muss abwägen ob sich das lohnt.


----------

